# Motivationsprobleme



## Whoosaa (6. Februar 2011)

Morgen Leute,

wirklich wissenschaftlich ist dieses Thema zwar nicht, in die Rumpelkammer passt es aber auch nicht wirklich:

Ich schreibe in ziemlich genau 5 Wochen Abitur, und habe das Problem, dass ich mich überhaupt nicht motivieren kann, irgendetwas dafür zu machen. Darum habe ich auch bis jetzt noch keinen Finger dafür gerührt.
Es ist nicht so, dass ich schlecht in der Schule bin, das zeigt mein Schnitt von 2.0, es ist einfach, dass ich absolut keinen Bock habe, mich hinzusetzen, und dafür zu lernen.
Woran liegt das? Bin ich seltsam, bin ich ein zukünftiger Hartz IV Empfänger, ..
Warum ist das so? Kennt noch jemand dieses Phänomen - und was kann man dagegen tun?

Aufgelöste Grüße,
Whoosaa


----------



## Pagz (6. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube, das kennt jeder
So schwer es auch ist, fang einfach an und schalt deinen PC aus, leg alle PCGH Magazine weg
Es kostet etwas Überwindung, aber wenn du erstmal angefangen hast, dann ist es nicht so schlimm
Hartz IV EMpfänger wirst du deswegen auf jeden fall nicht automatisch

P.S: Würde wahrscheinlich besser in die Rumpelkammer passen


----------



## rAveN_13 (6. Februar 2011)

Beiß dich durch! Du bist jetzt kurz vor Schluss. Vergiss einfach, dass du eigentlich keine Motivation hast und setz dich diszipliniert hin. Tip: Morgens lernt es sich leichter.


----------



## Pagz (6. Februar 2011)

rAveN_13 schrieb:


> Morgens lernt es sich leichter.



Und nicht verwechseln mit "morgen lernt es sich leichter" !


----------



## derP4computer (6. Februar 2011)

Du musst ja auch nicht lernen, es zwingt dich ja keiner dein Abitur zu bestehen. 
Ansonsten machst Du es ja ausschließlich für dich selbst, für niemand anderen, für deine eigene berufliche Zukunft.
..............
Aber egal, du willst ja nicht lernen. 

Mache es so: Lerne jeden Tag regelmäßig bis zum Abitur, schreibe ein paar gute Noten und ...... kassiere die Kohle von der Verwandschaft. Dann belohne dich mit neuer Hardware.


----------



## blaidd (6. Februar 2011)

Naja, fünf Wochen ist ja noch viel Zeit...
Ich habe damals für mein Abitur genau eine halbe Stunde "gelernt". Und dann noch das falsche Thema, bzw. ich habe ein anderes gewählt. Ich muß dazu allerdings sagen das ich mit meinen Leistungskursen Deutsch/Englisch/Geschichte auch nicht gerade die Lernfächer gewählt habe. Also hab ich Geschichte auch noch abgestuft, eine halbe Stunde Deutsche Revolution gelernt, und über die DDR geschrieben... Naja, 8 Punkte. So ziemlich mein Schnitt am Ende.
Ich habe aber praktisch gar nichts für die Schule gemacht, mit Ausnahme vielleicht von Latein. Alles andere hat mich entweder interessiert, dann hatte ich eine Eins oder Zwei, oder eben nicht, dann hatte ich eben eine Drei oder auch mal eine Fünf. Deutsch und Englisch mit durchgehend 13-15 Punkten haben aber auch einiges rausgerissen.

Würde ich allerdings nicht umbedingt zur Nacharmung empfehlen... Nur braucht man eben nicht umbedingt Motivation zum Abi. Ist eher eine der leichten Errungenschaften im Leben...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mich seinerzeit 1,5 Monate vor dem Abi aus meinem Stammforum verabschiedet.

(und dann zwischenzeitlich mal meinen PCGH-Account für mehr als nur Quickpolls genutzt...)


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Februar 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Und nicht verwechseln mit "morgen lernt es sich leichter" !



DAS ist bei mir eine Regelmäßigkeit. 

Naja, auf jeden Fall, genau das denke ich mir auch immer, einfach hinsetzen und anfangen, aber jedes Mal, wenn ich kurz davor bin, überkommt mich wieder die Unlust..
Hmm, auch wahr, letztendlich lerne ich nur für mich selbst.
Ich denke, ich bleibe morgen einfach nach der Schule in der Schule und mache dort etwas - zuhause wird es fast nie was, egal wie sehr man sich das vornimmt.

Ich berichte dann morgen, ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## thysol (6. Februar 2011)

Bei mir ist auch nicht mehr lange, und ich habe absolut keinen Bock zu lernen.


----------



## Hansaplast (6. Februar 2011)

Nimm dir 48 Stunden frei und arbeite in der Zeit aushilfsweise in der Gastronomie oder bei einer Gebäudereinigung.
Danach wirst du garantiert motiviert sein.


----------



## Birdy84 (6. Februar 2011)

@Whoosaa: Ich kann dein Problem voll und ganz nachvollziehen, ich habe in der Oberstufe auch nur das gemacht, was nötig war. Deshalb habe ich folgenden Tipp für dich. Mach dir ernsthaft Gedanken darüber, was du in deinem Leben erreichen willst (nicht möchtest!) und setze dir Ziele. Langfristige, Mittelfristige und Kurzfristige (z.B. jeden Tag 1h fürs Abi lernen). Wichtig und entscheidend dabei ist, dass du dir die Ziele auf schreibst und kontrollierst. Bei langfristigen Zielen, ist es dann besonders interessant, wenn man nach einiger Zeit mal wieder seine Liste schaut, wie weit man schon ist und was man schon davon erreicht hat. Da du schon mal kein Bock Hart IV hast, hast du damit schon mal ein kleines bisschen Eigenmotivation.

Edit: Hilfreich ist es eventuell auch, wenn du dir nach der Schule eine Alternative zum Lernen lässt. Diese Alternative sollte für dich aber unangenehmer sein als das Lernen. Du bleibst also entweder morgen in der Schule und lernst das, was du nicht gut kannst, oder eine Alternative wie z.B. 8 Km joggen bei dem Dreckswetter. Such dir eine sinnvolle, aber für dich ätzende Alternative zum lernen und stell dir dann die Frage was du machst.


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Februar 2011)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> @Whoosaa: Ich kann dein Problem voll und ganz nachvollziehen, ich habe in der Oberstufe auch nur das gemacht, was nötig war. Deshalb habe ich folgenden Tipp für dich. Mach dir ernsthaft Gedanken darüber, was du in deinem Leben erreichen willst (nicht möchtest!) und setze dir Ziele. Langfristige, Mittelfristige und Kurzfristige (z.B. jeden Tag 1h fürs Abi lernen). Wichtig und entscheidend dabei ist, dass du dir die Ziele auf schreibst und kontrollierst. Bei langfristigen Zielen, ist es dann besonders interessant, wenn man nach einiger Zeit mal wieder seine Liste schaut, wie weit man schon ist und was man schon davon erreicht hat. Da du schon mal kein Bock Hart IV hast, hast du damit schon mal ein kleines bisschen Eigenmotivation.




Das klingt mir nach einer Möglichkeit..
Naja, wie gesagt, ich werde morgen nach der Schule streng lernen, und mir ebenfalls morgen Nachmittag eine solche Liste aufschreiben - und dann melde ich mich wieder.
Was genau soll denn auf die Liste? Materielle Dinge, irgendwie zukünftige Jobs, welches Studium, ..?


----------



## Birdy84 (6. Februar 2011)

Auf die Liste schreibst du das, was du willst. Es steht dir frei. Das kann sich auf deine zukünftige Arbeit, Studium, Hobby oder sonst was sein. Es müssen deine Ziele sein. Die Liste wird sich im Laufe der Zeit wahrscheinlich mit deinen Lebensumständen ändern, aber so ist das bei jedem. Du kannst dir sogar aus heutiger Sicht auch etwas zu hoch gesteckte Ziele aufschreiben. Wenn du dann in einiger Zeit wieder darauf schaust, kannst du dir genau überlegen wie nah du an einem Ziel bist und was du dafür getan hast.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Februar 2011)

Diese Motivationsprobleme kenne ich. Ein Freund von mir fährt zum Lernen immer in die Uni, damit er keine Ablenkungen hat und quasi gezwungen ist nichts anderes, als Lernen machen zu können.

Ich für meinen Teil habe eine etwas pragmatische Lösung gefunden. Anstatt die täglichen 8 Stunden Schichten, mache ich tagsüber maximal 3 Stunden (in der Regel von 11 - 14 Uhr). Auch kurz vor den Prüfungen. Bisher bin ich damit gut gefahren, zumal die paar Stunden niemanden überfordern. 

Diese Ablenkungsprobleme habe ich aber auch. Zu Hause läuft mindestens beim Lernen die Anlage (ich bin wohl einer der wenigen, die erst bei lauter Musik so richtig lernen können) + Rechner. 

Was halt auch geht, ist ein strikter Zeitplan, ähnlich wie bei einem normalen Arbeitstag.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2011)

Ein Zeitplan kann da helfen ( abe rauch einhalten ), wenn möglich in der Schule pauken wegen der geringeren Ablenkung oder sich mit Leuten zusammen tun die die Sache ernsthafter bzw mit mehr Biss durchziehen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Februar 2011)

musst du denn überhaupt so viel lernen um gute noten zu schreiben? ICh selbst habe mein lebtag lang noch nie intensiv auf klassenarbeiten gelernt, meistens am tag davor. Aber gute noten hatte ich trotzdem immer, ich bin halt son typ der sich das zeug einmal durchguckt und es behalten kann.
wenn du nicht unbedingt viel lernen musst, dann mach es auch nicht. Denn wenn man sich unnötig viel aufzwängt, kann man hinterher weniger behalten 
Mach halt mal so ne art probetest, oder lass dich von jemand abfragen. Dann kannst du recht schnell rausfinden, ob du noch viel lernen musst, oder ob du nur wenig mehr lernen musst


----------



## theLamer (7. Februar 2011)

Lern doch einfach erst, wenn du den Druck verspürst... ich hab Eine Woche vorm Abi angefangen, dann aber halt richtig. Bestanden mit 1,6 

Liegt aber vielleicht daran, dass ich eher der "Session-Typ" bin, also wenn ich mal was mache dann lange. Je nach Fach geht das auch ganz gut.

Jetzt an der Uni kann ich davon nur abraten, hab mir fürs nächste Semester mehr konstante Arbeit vorgenommen, dennd er Stoff wird einfach zu viel und die "Sessions" dann ziemlich ugly (zu komplexe Sachverhalte kann man in einigen Fächern nach mehreren Stunden nicht einfach reindrücken, leider). Und Abi is ja leicht im Gegensatz zu Uni.

Du packst das!


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Februar 2011)

Hmm, joa, vielleicht sind auch das Möglichkeiten. 
Wobei ich nicht unbedingt der Typ bin, der sich das Zeug einmal anschaut und es dann kann - ich glaube, solche Glückspilze sind generell in der Unterzahl.^^
Und Lernen bis ich Drück verspüre - nene du, das habe ich schon oft genug bei Klausuren probiert, wos dann darauf hinauslief, dass ich komplett ohne Plan in die Klausur rein bin. 

Auf jeden Fall Zwischenstand für heute: Nix geschafft.  Allerdings aus zeitlichen Gründen, nicht irgendwie weil kein Bock oder so. Morgen 5-8 frei, schon zum Lernen verabredet. 
Noch ca. 1 Monat und wenige Tage..^^

Ach ja, wegen dieser Liste-Schreiben..
Ich habe mich mal hingesetzt und damit angefangen, komme aber irgendwie bescheuert vor, so eine Liste zu verfassen. ^^
Muss ich jetzt glaube ich kontinuierlich ausbauen..


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Februar 2011)

Das Schreiben dieser Liste ist anfangs etwas merkwürdig, aber sie ist ja nur für dich. Du brauchst sie niemandem zeigen oder dich dafür rechtfertigen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2011)

Augen zu und durch. Im Berufsleben ist es in einigen Bereichen sogar gang und gäbe, von daher würde ich mir da keinen Kopp nachen.


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Februar 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Augen zu und durch. Im Berufsleben ist es in einigen Bereichen sogar gang und gäbe, von daher würde ich mir da keinen Kopp nachen.



Was jetzt genau ist da gang und gäbe?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2011)

Das man sich zb bei Projektarbeit einen Ablaufplan erstellt, damit man sieht was schon erledigt ist und welche Sachen noch ausstehen. Kannst hier mal reinsehen .-> klick


----------



## floric (13. Februar 2011)

Ich bin in der 11ten und habe gerade (also seit Beginn der Oberstufe) auch genau dieses Gefühl. :I
Morgen kommt eine Wirtschaftsklausur und eine Rezitation und ich bin hier...
Aber zum Glück habe ich das gefunden und eben nochmal gelernt.
Grund, Gute Nacht zu sagen und zu Hoffen, das es nicht so schlimm wird.


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Februar 2011)

Ah ja, 11. ist sowieso das Chiller-Jahr schlechthin. 
Du darfst bloß nicht wie ich den Anfang von 12/1 verpennen. 

(Oder hast du nur 12 Jahre? In dem Fall heißt's jetzt: schleunigst reinhängen, das zählt fürs Abi!!1elf)

War heute btw bei uns in der Uni-Bibliothek, kann man verdammt gut entspannt lernen - Empfehlung an alle, die 'ne Uni in der Nähe haben.


----------



## floric (14. Februar 2011)

Ja, ich mache 12 Jahre (im Osten ist das so) und es zählt ins Abi. (wobei diese Wichtung völlig bescheuert ist, da eine Abiprüfung die Wichtung eines Fachs von 4 Kurshalbjahren hat) 
Die Rezitation habe ich mit 10 Punkten überstanden (da vorne stehen ist nix für mich).
Wirtschaft ging auch (war aber keine Klausur) und wieder hat sich gezeigt, dass zu viel lernen unnötig gewesen war. 
Ein Uni-Bibliothek habe ich hier nicht im Thüringer Wald (außer einer FH-Bibliothek, aber da würde ich wohl nur noch Informatikbüchern suchen  ).
Ich muss mir wohl einfach klarere Grenzen für den Computer setzen (spiele sowieso fast nie).
Viel Glück beim Abi!


----------



## kero81 (15. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht hilft dir ja ein guter alter Ar...tritt weiter.

Wenn du später nur kleine jobs machen willst und mit deinem Geld nur knapp über die Runden kommen willst, dann faulenze einfach weiter. Du kannst ja später Harz 4 beantragen und dich dem Alkoholkonzum verschreiben. Mach dir einfach klar das du was aus deinem Leben machen willst, das sollte Motivation genug sein. Eins kann ich dir nur sagen, wenn du dein Abi versaust wirst du es später bereuen und dich dafür hassen. Jetzt kannst du das noch vehindern, also gib Gas und zeig was du drauf hast! 

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## floric (15. Februar 2011)

Theorie != Praxis 
Ich glaube, es ist den meisten Schülern (gerade Gymnasium) (und auch mir) bewusst, was der Abschluss bedeutet und welche Folgen Zeitverschwendung in diesem Lebensabschnitt hat.
Das Problem ist einfach, dass man viele Sachen nach dem Abi nie wieder braucht und sich auch nicht dafür interessiert. Mir wären 6-8 Stunden Mathe und 6 Stunden Info lieber, ebenso Englisch.
Dafür halt kein Musik oder Deutsch. (Schreiben kann ich eigentlich und singen auch ein bisschen, aber nach 10 Jahren reicht das einfach).
Ist halt doch alles nur ein Motivationsproblem, um auf Whoosaas Problem zurück zu gekommen. In dem Sinne Danke für den Ar...tritt. 
(mein letzter Post: ich spiele wirklich fast nie, das war ernst gemeint  )


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Februar 2011)

Ich fand den Kommentar von kero eigentlich ganz gut, womöglich bräuchte ich wirklich nur mal nen saftigen Tritt in den Allerwertesten..
Kann nämlich durchaus von mir behaupten, dass ich verwöhnt bin - worauf ich nicht zwingend stolz bin. Aber womöglich ist es genau das, was ich brauche - eine echte Lebenserfahrung, die mir zeigt, dass sich Mühe lohnt, und nicht bloß eine bescheuerte Zahl auf einem Blatt Papier, wie dann ach so viel für meinen späteren Lebensweg bedeuten soll..
Allerdings.. wo kriegt man sowas? ^^


----------



## kero81 (15. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht muss ich mich etwas genauer ausdrücken.  Nehmen wir an due machst kein Abi, sondern eine Ausblidung. Als was spielt momentan mal keine Rolle. Wenn du deinen Brief dann in der Tasche hast bist du eigentlich( es sei denn du machst eine Umschulung) ein Leben lang geprägt. Du bist "z.B. bäcker" und wirst auch immer einer bleiben. Du kannst NUR als Bäcker arbeit finden, weil du sonst nichts anderes kannst. So stehts zumindest auf dem "Papier"...
Machst Du dein Abi und das auch noch mit einem guten Ergebnis hast du viiiiel mehr Möglichkeiten etwas zu machen. Du bist viel weniger Eingeschränkt und kannst dir aus vielen Sachen das richtige für dich aussuchen. Demzufolge verdienst du auch mehr als andere, was dir einen höheren Lebensstandart ermöglicht. Du musst nicht zwei drei Monate sparen um dir eine grössere Anschaffung (großer Fernseher, Urlaub etc.) leisten zu können. DU BIST FLEXIBELER UND GEHST ENTSPANNTER DURCHS LEBEN DA DU WENIGER EXISTENSÄNGSTE HAST!

Hoffe das öffnet euch so langsam mal die Augen. Das ist einer der ersten Schritte zum Erwachsen werden...

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## zcei (15. Februar 2011)

Ja, so sehe ich das in der Theorie auch, aber wie einer schon sagte: "Theorie != Praxis"
z.B. habe ich erst heute eine Mathe-Klausur geschrieben (Leistungskurs) und habe vorher null gelernt, trotzdem ist jede Aufgabe bearbeitet und nach Rücksprache mit den Anderen hab ich so gut wie alles richtig.
Das "demotiviert" mich sooo krass, dass ich für Mathe zB fast garnicht lerne, das sich aber auch auf andere Fächer ausweitet, wo ich es beiweilen nötig habe (Deutsch zum Beispiel; ich kann Texte schreiben, alles super, Grammatik, Zeichensetzung, Rechtschreibung alles kein Problem, aber Interpretationen von Barrockgedichten geht garnicht!)
Und so hangel ich mich bei manchen Fächern durch, bei Anderen ist übereasy.
So habe ich das letzte Semster an sich ganz gut überstanden, ohne auch nur einmal gelernt zu haben.

Ich habe mir jetzt aber vorgenommen dieses Semester fleißiger zu sein und, oh Wunder, ein NETBOOK hilft mir. Das glaubt man vll erstmal garnicht und man denkt sich, das lenkt nur ab, aber zumindest bei mir ist es genau das entgegengesetzte.
Wenn man auf einem Blatt Papier malt, kritzelt was auch immer sagt keiner was, aber wenn man auf einem "technischen Gerät" tippt, dann herrscht ein gewisser Grundzweifel, dass es nichts mit dem Unterricht zu tun hat.
Deswegen schreibt man eifrig mit, um dieses Privileg zu behalten, dass man ein Netbook nutzen darf.
Mein Tipp: SchulWLAN oder UMTS-Stick! Das Internet hilft sehr beim lernen! Man googlet schnell was im Unterricht bringt das mit ein und es bleibt auch größtenteils im Kopf.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen und viel Glück/Erfolg an alle, die auch gerade ihr Abitur machen


----------



## floric (15. Februar 2011)

Mathe ist sowieso ein Fach zum Verstehen. Deshalb bevorzuge ich das auch. Logisch aufgebaut, nachvollziehbar und man kann daran nichts interpretieren. 
Das Problem ist, dass ich schon oft die Erfahrung gemacht habe (wie bei Wirtschaft), dass alles bis ins Detail lernen einfach unnötig ist. Deshalb lerne ich lieber die logischen Zusammenhänge (also nur das Wichtigste).
Ich habe den Stoff dann auch verstanden und verinnerlicht, aber in Klausuren fehlt dann halt da mal ein Punkt, dort ein kleiner Begriff. Und dann folgt: Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.
Netbook (habe sowieso keins) ist wohl nicht günstig, weil ich genau weiß, dass mich das Ablenken würde und unsere Lehrer halten sowieso nichts von Technik ...
Ich glänze (ernsthaft) durch Mitarbeit. Dadurch merke ich mir viel aus den Stunden und muss nicht so viel Zuhause lernen. Die Schule kann ja nicht von der Schule ablenken! Nebenbei gibt's gute Epochalnoten, die den Enddurchschnitt wirklich aufbessern können. 
Aber meine Lektion dieses Themas: Ich muss lernen, damit nicht soviel "Kleinmist" anfällt!
Stand hier zwar schonmal, aber ich glaube, es ist wirklich ganz gut, sich vor einer Klausur (also wirklich ein paar Tage vorher) die Frage zustellen, ob man jetzt über das Thema einen Vortrag halten könnte, oder nicht. Wenn Nein, dann lernen, bis man wirklich den Stoff beherrscht wie wenn man einen Vortrag über Computer oder über ein anderes Hobby halten würde.
@Kero: Die Aussage habe ich schon beim ersten Mal verstanden.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Februar 2011)

Mal ein kleines Update.

Erstmal Danke an alle, die Glück fürs ABI gewünscht haben - davon brauche ich so viel wie möglich. 
Weiterhin schaut es bei den Klausuren momentan folgendermaßen aus:
Am Freitag Englisch geschrieben, nichts gelernt, aber ich rechne wie immer mit souveränen 15 Punkten - Englisch kann ich ja zum Glück dank dort-gelebt-haben und Austauschjahr gut genug.
Heute Deutsch geschrieben - auch ganz gut, 1. Aufgabe Interpretation mind. halbe Punktzahl, eventuell sogar mehr, das kann ich halt einfach net. 2. Aufgabe dank glücklichem Zufall und kleinem Spicker zu 100 % erfüllt - Charaktervergleich.
Jetzt kommt allerdings das Problem: Diesen Freitag Physik - kann ich nicht wirklich. Schön und gut. Nächsten Montag: Mathe. Kann ich halbwegs. Problem: es kommt der Stoff aus den ganzen 2 Jahren dran. Ohoh.. Dann, am Dienstag, wie ich eben erfahren habe: GK 4-stündig. Jetzt bin ich leicht am Verzweifeln.. :/
Naja, auf jeden Fall noch ein Dank und Lob an PCGHX für die geniale Forums-App, mit der man wie ich jetzt gerade gemütlich im Bett liegen kann und solche Romane verfassen. ^^

Gruß


----------



## Capsblock (16. Februar 2011)

Weiß ja jeder, das man sich zum Lernen nicht wirklich "zwingen" kann und das diese ganze "Tus für deine Zukunft"-Schose nicht wirklich bringt. Auch kanns passieren, das wenn du "kurze" Belohnungs-Lernpausen machst, daran hängen bleibst und statt 30 Minuten 3 Stunden zockst und dich am Abend dein Gewissen quält.

Aber GENAU dass dich dein Gewissen quält ist eigentlich ein wichtiges Zeichen (falls es das tut), da du ja erkannt hast das du was machen musst.

Mein Tip: Lern "unterwegs" schau dir ein paar Seiten an, les sie dir etwas durch und dann erinner dich jeden Tag daran was da stand. Nicht falsch verstehen: NICHT auswendig lernen! Du rufst das Wissen nur immer mal wieder auf und schaust ob du es noch alles weißt. - Da du es ja nicht weißt und vielleicht gerade beim Sport oder was weiß ich wo bist, kannst es vielleicht nicht sofort nachgucken -> Also fängst instinktiv an Eselsbrücken zu bauen. Sprich: Dich mit Bildern oder Wortneuschöpfungen drauf zu bringen, was es war um dich zu erinnern oder besser: Stell dir den gesamten Physikkrams bildlich vor, das du dir die Formeln zur Not gescheit herleiten kannst in der Not.

Wünsche dir viel Glück
CBlock


----------



## Don Kanallie (16. Februar 2011)

Machts wie der Herr Dr. Guttenberg, aus der F.A.Z. abschreiben..


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Februar 2011)

Don Kanallie schrieb:


> Machts wie der Herr Dr. Guttenberg, aus der F.A.Z. abschreiben..



Ich hab den Typen noch nie gemocht, jetzt kommt die Schadenfreude so richtig hoch..


----------



## El Sativa (22. Februar 2011)

hey, das wichtigst mal vorweg.

mach dir keinen stress.

du hast 5 wochen zeit. das ist nicht viel, sollte dir aber mit nem schnitt von 2,0 locker reichen.
ich denke einfach das du zzt. zukunftsängste hast, und im unterbewusstsein hoffst, noch eine zeitlang "kind" sein zu dürfen.
aber mach dir mal darüber keine sorgen, denn ich bin fast 40, nicht arbeitslos, auch nicht wirklich doof und habe es geschafft, ein stück meiner kindheit in mein erwachsenenleben rüberzuretten. ich habe z.b. meine albernheit und meinen fiesen humor bewahrt...und sogar ausgebaut. zudem sitz ich hier auch vor meinem gamingpc und schreibe dir diesen quark.
also wegen der zukunft würd ich mir mal garkeine gedanken machen, da die ja noch garnicht passiert ist. das was du sonst geplant hast, wie z.b. abi, solltest du mit der gewissheit angehen, das du dir damit ein stück selbständigkeit erwirbst. ok, is ne blöde phrase, hat aber was, da man selbständigkeit auch mit freiheit gleichsetzen kann....zumindest in diesem fall.
und genau das bereichert mein leben. ich kann dank meiner arbeit in meiner freizeit machen was ich möchte....ok, porschefahren und mit meiner 40m rennjacht rumschippern hat mangels sponsoring noch nicht geklappt.

also lerne für die dinge, für die du noch lernen solltest. mach aber auch das locker. lege dir meinetwegen dein lernmaterial aufs klo, da hast du ruhe. habe ich vor meiner gesellenprüfung damals gemacht.
mit diesem mist wirst du wohl nicht wirklich was anfangen können, aber trotzdem wünsche ich dir viel selbstvertrauen für deine prüfung und viel spass beim spiel deines lebens...


----------

